# Luke Jackson = Wally Szcerbiak?



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

That's what I see watchin him play...

I think we should grab him with our first 2nd rd pick...

I know some people are in love with the kid from Arizona, I am not, and actually think this guy would be a better fit for the team and is attainable in the 2nd rd.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I stayed up late to watch Luke in the NIT game yesterday.

GOOD: can dribble well with each hand, plays physical defense and fights through picks, good floor vision, nice outside stroke and finds different ways to score. Looks like a natural 3 out on the court, a good team leader

BAD: Struggles moving his feet laterally on defense and has trouble with quicker players, need work with decision making on passes, good leaper but not exactly quick off his feet

Wally is decent comparison, though I'm liking a more physical version of Brent Barry


----------



## 2cool4skool (Mar 30, 2003)

Who cares? We are only as good as Eddy Curry. Damn it Eddy! Score some points. Make the friggin' All-Star team! Zydrunas Illgauskus is not a better player than you! Jamaal Magloire is not better than you! :upset: 

Okay, I'm done.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> That's what I see watchin him play...
> 
> I think we should grab him with our first 2nd rd pick...
> ...


Luke is not the shooter or the athlete that Wally is, but he may well be every bit the basketball player. He is one of many top notch college kids who may be a steal at the top of the second round. Add in Romain Sato, Kirk Snyder, and Chris Duhon to the list. I really hope Pax takes one of these guys if they're available.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>2cool4skool</b>!
> Who cares? We are only as good as Eddy Curry. Damn it Eddy! Score some points. Make the friggin' All-Star team! Zydrunas Illgauskus is not a better player than you! Jamaal Magloire is not better than you! :upset:
> 
> Okay, I'm done.


OT?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Luke Jackson = Wally Szcerbiak?*



> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Luke is not the shooter or the athlete that Wally is, but he may well be every bit the basketball player. He is one of many top notch college kids who may be a steal at the top of the second round. Add in Romain Sato, Kirk Snyder, and Chris Duhon to the list. I really hope Pax takes one of these guys if they're available.


I dunno DMD. Jackson looks taller, quicker and more explosive than Wally ever did in college. In fact, Wally looked downright slow to me at Miami(Ohio) but he was a deadly shooter and you could never give him an inch or he'd burn you. 

Clear edge to Wally in shooting and probably overall basketball IQ. Everything else I'd give the edge to Luke. And still, in this day and age, he's a borderline 1st round pick. I hope the Bulls get him.. heck trade down to get this cat. Here's a quote for all you Iggy lovers too 

link 


> A 6-foot-7, 215-pound senior who has played every position but center this season, Jackson is a nightmare to defend. The smooth left-hander is shooting .457 percent from 3-point range, has the strength to take the ball to the basket, and wants the ball in his hands with the game on the line.
> 
> <b>“There’s no question that he’s the best player in this league,” Arizona coach Lute Olson said. “And he’s the best because he plays every possession on both ends like his life depends on it.”</b>
> 
> ...


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>2cool4skool</b>!
> Zydrunas Illgauskus is not a better player than you!


Yes he is.




> Jamaal Magloire is not better than you! :upset:


Wrong again.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Luke Jackson = Wally Szcerbiak?*



> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> I dunno DMD. Jackson looks taller, quicker and more explosive than Wally ever did in college. In fact, Wally looked downright slow to me at Miami(Ohio) but he was a deadly shooter and you could never give him an inch or he'd burn you.
> ...


Jesus Christ, I think Lute's idea of a good time is to lower Iguodala's draft stock through the media so he might return his junior year!

SD, by the way I think Wally is an underrated athlete.

I like Luke a lot, but I haven't seen enough of him. I will be interested to see if he really bombs the lateral quickness test, and if he's faster laterally than some think, or if this is just expectation and not truth. It sounds like you've watched him a bit SD so you probably know.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Luke Jackson = Wally Szcerbiak?*



> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ, I think Lute's idea of a good time is to lower Iguodala's draft stock through the media so he might return his junior year!
> ...


He's got a motor that doesn't stop. That alone should make him a worthwhile Paxson-esque pick. I'm really high on the kid.

And I am also very high on Dorell Wright (HS kid) whose risen up to #31 on NBADraft.net.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

We have so many holes that I am beginning to wonder if we should offer our pick for someone like Boston with multiple first rounders. They have like a #15, #24, #25. Those three picks could bring 3 nice players. Jackson could be one of them. Heck I would pick him at #15.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Luke Jackson*

Is a perfect fit for the kind of player Skiles/Pax want.
I am glad everyone is on-board with this guy. I have watched him a couple of times this season and think he would be a great fit. We need to get this guy. The 42 he put on Iggy (next Pippen? what!) was not too shabby.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Luke Jackson = Wally Szcerbiak?*



> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> I dunno DMD. Jackson looks taller, quicker and more explosive than Wally ever did in college. In fact, Wally looked downright slow to me at Miami(Ohio) but he was a deadly shooter and you could never give him an inch or he'd burn you.


No way! Wally went psycho his last year at Miami. He wasn't super explosive in the half-court, but the guy is quick and was always getting to the hoop. 

Jackson is a little taller, but in quickness and explosiveness, Wally is the same.

By the way, I think the Bulls should make a serious play for Wally. I wasn't as willing before, when he was at his peak and was an All-Star, but now, I think we might be able to swap out ERob + Chandler and land him right now. 

Hinrich/Crawford/Wally/Okafor/Curry

Yes.

If we can land Luke Jackson in the second round, then maybe we don't have to pull that trade, but that's just not going to happen. Luke is a first rounder.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Luke Jackson = Wally Szcerbiak?*



> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> No way! Wally went psycho his last year at Miami. He wasn't super explosive in the half-court, but the guy is quick and was always getting to the hoop.
> 
> Jackson is a little taller, but in quickness and explosiveness, Wally is the same.
> ...


I disagree about Wally. Yeah he was a stud in college and he put up 40+ in an NCAA tourney game, but c'mon now. He was not quick then and he's only marginally quicker now. He played at 240 pounds in college (Jackson is 215 at the same height) and has since lost a few pounds in the NBA. But quick and explosive while at Miami of Ohio? No.

http://espn.go.com/nba/draft99/players/profiles/szczerbiak_wally.html


> <b>The big question with Szczerbiak is his quickness, or lack thereof. </b>Szczerbiak will have challenges on the defensive end staying with quicker players on the perimeter; however he is smart and crafty enough to survive and excel despite whatever deficiencies he may have on the defensive end.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Luke Jackson = Wally Szcerbiak?*



> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Luke is not the shooter or the athlete that Wally is, but he may well be every bit the basketball player. He is one of many top notch college kids who may be a steal at the top of the second round. Add in Romain Sato, Kirk Snyder, and Chris Duhon to the list. I really hope Pax takes one of these guys if they're available.


DMD - I actually thought he's a better athlete than Wally , and a good shooter - maybe as good as wally.
I really think he's a stud and I agree with arenas he's a very good fit for us being a tough player who can score every way known on court , but I think NO WAY he'll be available in 2nd round , I think he'll climb up to around 20 and higher...


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't know what the scouts have said, but I remember that all the highlight reels of Wally Szczerbiak had him barrelling through the lane. I don't know if he can beat his man or if he has lateral quickness to keep up with slippery guards, but in Miami, he was the guy to take it to the hole. 

I guess I can concede that he's not super quick, or "explosive". 

But he has foot speed, if not quickness, and enough strength to bully his way to the rim, even if he isn't breaking people's ankles. At least, that's how he was in college. In the pro game, his shooting came out the most and I remember that it really surprised me his rookie season. I thought he was just a take-it-strong kind of player. I guess I mistook that for explosiveness.

Luke Jackson IS quicker, and more explosive, and will probably be a good defender.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> I don't know what the scouts have said, but I remember that all the highlight reels of Wally Szczerbiak had him barrelling through the lane. I don't know if he can beat his man or if he has lateral quickness to keep up with slippery guards, but in Miami, he was the guy to take it to the hole.
> 
> I guess I can concede that he's not super quick, or "explosive".
> ...


Sounds about right ST. Wally was a bull in college (240 freakin' pounds) and he had a nice tourney run to put him on everyone's radar. Unfortunately for Luke, he doesn't get the boost from the NCAAs.

Gosh, I'm killing myself right now. Because I want a player on the Bulls its probably... well.. it never happens. All the late 1st/early 2nd rounders I target every year never wind up here. Oh well. 

:sigh:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IntheBlinkofaDeng</b>!
> We have so many holes that I am beginning to wonder if we should offer our pick for someone like Boston with multiple first rounders. They have like a #15, #24, #25. Those three picks could bring 3 nice players. Jackson could be one of them. Heck I would pick him at #15.


Sigh...

Slowly RL and I are converting people


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I would also take Luke Jackson, but not with #15. People might be forgetting about Sergei Monya, but he's supposed to be a very Pietrus-like player. He and other very strong players will be around #15, if we had that pick.

I WOULD take Jackson around 20. I think he's an uncanny player that can score and has really stepped up to take on the burden now that the other Luke is out of town.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Sigh...
> ...


slowly but surely arenas. We need help at a lot of spots. Okafor is a star, but at the end of the day, he and Chandler have close to the same ceilings. Do the deal with Boston and then go Euro and HS happy.

Marvin Williams
Luco Bogdanovic
Rashad McCants

In round 2
Anderson Varajao or Romain Sato
Mo Ke

See the pattern? we are going to take fix the wing positions on this team. Thats where the help needs to be.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

oh and by the way, stick me on the list of guys who would rather stay away from Luke Jackson. This guys lateral quickness makes Kyle Korver look like Scottie Pippen, before the injury. He is a great shooter. But Luco Bogdanovic is the guy who could fill that spot. he shoots 60% from the field, and most of his shots are beyond their 3 pt line, which is further then college but in a few inches from the pros. He is really a world class shooter, and he can move his feet. But he and Chandler would have a hard time standing straight up in a windstorm.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> oh and by the way, stick me on the list of guys who would rather stay away from Luke Jackson. This guys lateral quickness makes Kyle Korver look like Scottie Pippen, before the injury. He is a great shooter. But Luco Bogdanovic is the guy who could fill that spot. he shoots 60% from the field, and most of his shots are beyond their 3 pt line, which is further then college but in a few inches from the pros. He is really a world class shooter, and he can move his feet. But he and Chandler would have a hard time standing straight up in a windstorm.


Zing rlucas. Korver, Kapono and Jacobsen aren't anywhere near the athlete Luke Jackson is. JMO however from watching all of them play


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I've watched Jackson play dozens of times, and comparing his quickness to Kyle Korver is a slap in the face to Luke. He's a good athlete with more than enough run-jump athleticism to be a quality NBA player. And his shooting is top-notch and comparable to Wally's.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> oh and by the way, stick me on the list of guys who would rather stay away from Luke Jackson. This guys lateral quickness makes Kyle Korver look like Scottie Pippen, before the injury.


Be real now, have you ever seen him play? Korver has no quickness at all, he hangs around the 3pt line waiting for someone to penetrate and kick out. you would never see him in college take another player one on one because he is simply too slow. Others say Luke is an average defender but i think he is much better, he gets in your face and follows you everywhere.


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

unless we trade up for a late 1st rounder, we aren't getting Luke Jackson. He is a perfect fit on the lakers who need better outside shooting and fits the discipline bill they like so much also .... i want romain sato


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

In terms of athletic ability, Luke Jackson is getting the same treatment Kirk Hinrich got around the same time last year. I wouldn't be surprised at all if Luke was one of the better leapers at the combine in addition to being at the top of the pack in terms of upper body strength.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> In terms of athletic ability, Luke Jackson is getting the same treatment Kirk Hinrich got around the same time last year. I wouldn't be surprised at all if Luke was one of the better leapers at the combine in addition to being at the top of the pack in terms of upper body strength.


I was wondering that, but I only got to watch two Oregon games this year, so I don't really know. SuperDave made the lateral quickness comment, and he really watches sports as opposed to spouting trash, so I do note his observation. But we can all be wrong.

I know I'll be looking at the combine stats very carefully. I'm usually the first one that transcribes the entire Insider article so I can legally post it on here.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I don't know, guys, I have to think that if Luke Jackson were that good, he could have at least gotten his team to the NCAA Tournament.

College isn't like the NBA. In the NBA every player was a star in college. But in college, there is much less talent and it's much more spread out. In college, it's possible for one great player to carry a team very far even if his teammates suck. For example Dwyane Wade carried Marquette to the Final Four when all they had was him, a mediocre player (Travis Diener), and a bunch of crap. Wally Sczcerbiak carried his team to NCAA Tournament success all by himself, so I wouldn't compare Jackson to him.

Jackson got good stats on a horrible team, and that's not the kind of player I'd want to draft. He looks like a bust to me.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Last year*

He put up good numbers on a good team. It was him and Luke Ridenour. When Ridenour left, so did half of the team's good players.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Jackson got good stats on a horrible team, and that's not the kind of player I'd want to draft. He looks like a bust to me.


Well, it's not like Oregon is horrible this year. They're still in the NIT Tourney, which obviously isn't much compared to the Big Dance -- but it's still something nonetheless. Last year, Oregon was a tourney team, with Jackson putting up 17/7/4/1.7 steals. The year before that, the Ducks made the Elite Eight with Luke & Luke leading the charge.

Whether or not the college team a particular prospect played on was good or bad should not be a limiting prerequisite in regards to a player's NBA viability. Chris Bosh's Georgia Tech team didn't even make the tournament last year. Mike Sweetney's Hoya squad completely missed the tourney as well. Before Georgia forfeited its postseason due to Harrick Jr.'s recruiting wizardry, the Bulldogs were a paltry 19-8 overall and barely ranked in the AP poll -- even with lottery pick Jarvis Hayes (as well as a great backcourt) on the squad. Keeping with the SEC theme here, Joe Johnson's Arkansas teams never went anywhere either.

Luke Jackson has a pro body, pro skills and a pro game. If he somehow slips to the low 20's this spring, there will be quite a few teams kicking themselves over and over again once it becomes unanimously apparent that the guy can flat out play ball.


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Luke is a complete player. I hope my Heat grab him.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

When I see Luke Jackson, I see Brent Barry's game with Mike Dunleavy's body and athleticism. 

I would thank my lucky stars if the Bulls could get him in the second round, but I doubt it will happen. The guy just flat out knows how to ball. And in general, I think concerns over his athletic shortcomings are probably overblown. He's not uber-athletic, but watching him play, I think it's pretty clear that he knows how to get his own shot. He's already better moving without the ball than just about anyone on our team, and he's pretty damn good at setting his defender up so he can get by him, whether it's with the dribble or without. 

Watching the Oregon game last night, I remember repeatedly thinking, 'How is this guy any worse than Mike Dunleavy?' They both have similar bodies and athleticism, and about the same skill sets.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, it's not like Oregon is horrible this year. They're still in the NIT Tourney, which obviously isn't much compared to the Big Dance -- but it's still something nonetheless. Last year, Oregon was a tourney team, with Jackson putting up 17/7/4/1.7 steals. The year before that, the Ducks made the Elite Eight with Luke & Luke leading the charge.
> ...


Think this draft's Josh Howard .. not so much in skill sets per se but similar in that the doubters think that they are College seniors who if they had something special would have declared when they were sperm .. then such doubters rue having effective pro baller on their team 

the end


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

bump.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Yeah Luke and Wally are real similar 

Both are white 

The End


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kyle Korver.......


riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

When I look at Jacksons game I get a poor mans Chris mullin feeling .Can handle,can shoot,can pass,and knows how to play the game regardless of the athletcism level of the game even though hes pretty athletic .


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

I can't think of a great comparison for Jackson, but within a set offense he reminds me of Luke Walton in that he knows how to move without the ball, find space, make precise passes, make hustle plays and generally play excellent team ball. The main difference I see is that Jackson is a better shooter and better natural scorer. Walton can't take a guy off the dribble as readily as Jackson can. In transition, Jackson reminds me a bit of Dunleavy in that he can grab the board and go with it and either make a good pass or get his team right into the set offense.

I think the team that picks him will be very happy. He will be a very solid glue guy and steady contributor to any team in the league as a #2 wing or top bench guy.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> oh and by the way, stick me on the list of guys who would rather stay away from Luke Jackson. This guys lateral quickness makes Kyle Korver look like Scottie Pippen, before the injury.


I'm sorry, and I don't mean to sound rude, but how can you be so completely wrong about this? Like I said, I'm not trying to be rude, and I totally respect your takes -- but I am geniunely curious as to the nature of how scouts form their opinions on certain players. I'm completely baffled.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Jackson recorded a 39" vertical leap in Atlanta. For comparison purposes, Josh Smith recorded a 37" leap.

I don't want to start a war over this, but I think it's quite obvious that skin color is the ultimate athletic camouflage. 39" vertical? Are you kidding me? If that measurement holds in Chicago, he might be the best leaper in the draft. Better than both Smiths, Iggy, Gordon, Sato, etc.

If Jackson were a Euro, he'd be a top 10 pick, no questions asked, period. 6'7" super athlete with a great body who can handle, shoot, pass and score? Seriously. Luka Jacksonovich would be a superstar by now if he hadn't have been born in America and gone to college.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Jackson also recorded one of the best shuttle run scores in Suns workout history, proving that his lateral quickness is not a problem.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Jackson also recorded one of the best shuttle run scores in Suns workout history, proving that his lateral quickness is not a problem.


Better than Devin Harris!!! and TJ Ford!!!

And a Better Vertical than JR Smithh!!! Kirk Snyder!! and Rickey Minard!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Kyle Korver.......
> 
> 
> riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


Bump. 

Great post here, people shouldn't have been insulting Korver like that.


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

Luke Jackson is a good case for devaluing combine scores. It seems like how in football, a guy runs a great time in a workout, but when he's in pads and in competition, that speed doesn't show up.

Kirk is actually a good case too. Though he certainly has proved to be more capable of competing at an NBA level athletically, he also has shown himself to not be as good an athlete in game as his combine scores suggested. His scores in terms of vertical, speed, and agility were on par with Wade, but that certainly hasn't translated to the court.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Here I was thinking that arenas came back to the fold. Oh well.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm definitely interested in Jackson this offseason. We still need a bigger shooting guard, and while he isn't known as a great defensive player, he's got the size, and his team doesn't seem to want him at all. I would assume he'll be on the market for cheap, and thus he would be a good gamble. However, what could we offer that Cleveland would want?

For example, I'd offer Pike, Reiner and a 2006 2nd round pick for Jackson and Tractor Traylor. That would get Jackson off their books going forward if they really don't want him.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I'm definitely interested in Jackson this offseason. We still need a bigger shooting guard, and while he isn't known as a great defensive player, he's got the size, and his team doesn't seem to want him at all. I would assume he'll be on the market for cheap, and thus he would be a good gamble. However, what could we offer that Cleveland would want?
> 
> For example, I'd offer Pike, Reiner and a 2006 2nd round pick for Jackson and Tractor Traylor. That would get Jackson off their books going forward if they really don't want him.




Nice idea. Sounds good to me.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't really think Cleveland has given up on Luke Jackson. They just are covering their *** with his injury.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I don't really think Cleveland has given up on Luke Jackson. They just are covering their *** with his injury.


Well, they barely played Jackson when he was healthy, before the injury. And they did more than cover for him. They had Lucious Harris, Pavlovic, and Ira Newble, but still they traded for yet another swingman?

I know they want a playoff run and all, but is Jiri Welsch really that much better than those guys? Jiri is a signed for next year two by the way. And I wouldn't mind picking him up either if he's the one to get casted off.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> For example, I'd offer Pike, Reiner and a 2006 2nd round pick for Jackson and Tractor Traylor. That would get Jackson off their books going forward if they really don't want him.


That trade has no chance of happening.

As for Jackson, am I the only one left who buys the back injury story and thinks he'll be a pretty good player down the road?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> That trade has no chance of happening.
> 
> As for Jackson, am I the only one left who buys the back injury story and thinks he'll be a pretty good player down the road?


I clearly think he has a chance as well. Look, if you're a 4th year senior drafted in the lottery and you get no burn on your team, something is up. I know I read somewhere that Silas was not happy with him at all. Then again, that doesn't mean they've given up on him. 

Also, I'll admit the trade I proposed was not offering much. It's difficult to make any trades if we don't offer any of our six core young players. Maybe that would incapacitate us from swinging a deal for Jackson.


----------



## tiredchick (Oct 20, 2003)

There are a few problems regarding trying to get Jackson in the offseason.

First and foremost, he had surgery for a herniated disc in his back in mid-January. Although the reports said the surgery was successful and he should be ready to go by the time training camp rolls around, players who have had back surgery worry me. Those type of injuries often seem to reoccur.

Secondly, Jackson signed a 3-year deal with the Cavs, and even if they are down on him (which I don't know for sure that they are), they aren't likely to give him away. They'll probably try and get a first-round pick or a good young player in return. The Bulls don't have draft picks to trade away, and I can't see them rushing to give away any of their core young guys.

Thirdly, Jackson is a small forward more than he is a shooting guard, so I don't see him being a good fit on the Bulls. Last summer, before they got Deng and Nocioni, and before Jackson was injured, it would have made sense. But not so much now. If he had shown he could defend shooting guards on this level, then maybe I'd inquire about his availability. But the few times I saw him play for the Cavs, he was playing SF, so there's no evidence he could fill the need for a big, defensive minded SG. At Oregon, he was an average defender, at best.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah, if you guys are thinking that Luke is a 2 then you guys are wrong. He is way to slow laterally to guard 2's. He'd be a nice guy off the bench for you though.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> Yeah, if you guys are thinking that Luke is a 2 then you guys are wrong. He is way to slow laterally to guard 2's. He'd be a nice guy off the bench for you though.


I see you are from Oregon, and I'm sure you had the opportunity to see him play in college more than I did. That being said, Luke scored quite well for his size in the lane agility test during the combine last summer. I suppose that doesn't mean those test results translate in real basketball games though.

I'll also admit that Luke looked pretty lost when he actually saw the floor for the Cavs this season.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Well, they barely played Jackson when he was healthy, before the injury. And they did more than cover for him. They had Lucious Harris, Pavlovic, and Ira Newble, but still they traded for yet another swingman?
> 
> I know they want a playoff run and all, but is Jiri Welsch really that much better than those guys? Jiri is a signed for next year two by the way. And I wouldn't mind picking him up either if he's the one to get casted off.


There never was a before Jackson was healthy. He's had the back injury all year. He just didn't tell anyone until late, and then when they looked at it it was actually a serious injury.

Lucious Harris is the one that they've given up on by getting Welsch. Not Luke Jackson. Lucious Harris has been awful all year. Pavlovic is really their best swingman, Silas prefers Newble right now because of how bad the defense is overall on the peremiter.

I just don't see the Cavs giving up on anyone of their young swing men right now. They've invested 3 1st round picks basically in Pavlovic, Welsh, and Jackson. I don't think they're going to bail that quickly.

Keep in mind, Dajuan Wagner and Diop stayed on the roster through their entire rookie contracts.

I think the guy who will be shopped on that team will be Drew Gooden. He's shown enough game to get some attention, and I think the Cavs staff has probably found out what I already knew, which was that Anderson is going to be a star and that's the power forward to hitch your train to.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

3 picks in Jackson, Pavlovic and Jackson, WOW. I tell you this, Jim Paxson better be glad he was blessed to get Lebron James or he would have been heading out the door with Gordon Gund.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I see you are from Oregon, and I'm sure you had the opportunity to see him play in college more than I did. That being said, Luke scored quite well for his size in the lane agility test during the combine last summer. I suppose that doesn't mean those test results translate in real basketball games though.
> 
> I'll also admit that Luke looked pretty lost when he actually saw the floor for the Cavs this season.


Don't get me wrong, Luke is fast for his size, but going side to side on defense he isn't fast enough to guard the 2's in the league. But If you have a fast 3 on your team then you can switch them up on the defensive end. 

And he did look pretty bad when he did play, but I think that was more his back then anything else. I think the Bulls should go after him though because he could be a good bench player, and he might come cheap with the injury and if they get a Redd or Allen type player this summer, Luke becomes even cheaper.


----------

